# TODAY 5/18 ONLY-Earn 25,000 AA Miles & Free Companion Tkt



## Pat H (May 18, 2006)

Go to AA.com and click on Today's Deal. If you apply for an AA credit card, get approved and spend $250, you will get 25,000 AA miles. You also get a free companion ticket on specific fares over $299. The best part is that there is no fee for the first 12 months. From what I have read on Flyertalk, even if you already have an AA MC, you can get more than one. :whoopie:


----------



## wauhob3 (May 18, 2006)

We did this too. I was able to get a second one under my name and my husband got one too. It is a great deal. The deal to have the fee waived for a year is only good today.


----------



## Pat H (May 18, 2006)

wauhob3 said:
			
		

> We did this too. I was able to get a second one under my name and my husband got one too. It is a great deal. The deal to have the fee waived for a year is only good today.



Did you get instant approvals? I didn't.


----------



## catwgirl (May 18, 2006)

Yes, I did it too and got an instant approval.


----------



## sfwilshire (May 18, 2006)

Signed up myself and my husband, and had my daughter sign up as well. Even she got instant approval, which surprised me since she has no credit history.

Maybe the number of applicants has overloaded the system for approvals.

Sheila


----------



## CaliDave (May 18, 2006)

Are there any restrictions.. like do you have to keep the card for a year.. or they take away your miles?


----------



## Pat H (May 18, 2006)

CaliDave said:
			
		

> Are there any restrictions.. like do you have to keep the card for a year.. or they take away your miles?



Nope, just have to spend $250.


----------



## wauhob3 (May 18, 2006)

Pat H said:
			
		

> Did you get instant approvals? I didn't.



Yes we did. My sister got approved instantly for one for her too but her husband wasn't. A friend who has excellent credit didn't get instant approval but she recently applied for the same card and I've had mine a year.


----------



## ouaifer (May 19, 2006)

*Only valid for NEW Platinum MC Cards...*

I'd be interested to find out what happened to those who previously had this particular card and got another one....because the rules stated that the offier is not valid to those individuals, as quoted from their following rules.

1) The 25,000 bonus mile offer is only valid for new Citi® Platinum Select® / AAdvantage® World MasterCard® and 
CitiBusiness® / AAdvantage® MasterCard® accounts applied for by June 30, 2006, and excludes any other Citi® / AAdvantage® credit cards offered. This offer will appear as a bonus in your AAdvantage® account 8-10 weeks after purchases totaling $250 or more post to your account. Qualifying purchases do not include balance transfers, cash advances, fees or related finance charges. 

2) The no annual fee and free companion certificate offers are only valid for new 
Citi® Platinum Select® / AAdvantage® World MasterCard® and CitiBusiness® / AAdvantage® MasterCard® accounts applied for on May 18, 2006 beginning at 12 midnight CST and ending that same day at 11:59 pm CST, and excludes any other 
Citi® / AAdvantage® credit cards offered


----------



## Pat H (May 19, 2006)

It says new ACCOUNTS not Accountholders. To me that means if you get approved for a new card, you get the miles.


----------



## Pit (May 19, 2006)

Apparently, you can still take advantage of this offer, even though it is beyond May 18. If you go to the link below, you can select Day 18 near the bottom of the screen and sign up for the promo.

http://www.aadvantage25.com/home.php?oid=1019


----------



## derb (May 19, 2006)

*Companion tix worthless*

I did this deal a while back and while the miles are good the free tix are not.  The res agent actually apologized saying the internet fare for two is almost always cheaper than the coded rate for one they have to give you to get the free tix.


----------



## Dave M (May 19, 2006)

Pit -

Well, not exactly. 

If you apply today (or anytime through June 30), you'll still get the 25K FF miles. However, you won't get the free companion certificate and the waiver of the annual fee for the first year. Your link clearly states:





> Apply *on May 18, 2006*, and you'll also get no annual fee for the first 12 months plus a free companion certificate.


----------



## kewanee (May 19, 2006)

I tried to sign up last night around 10 p.m. (pacific time) and there was no mention of waiving the annual fee, so I didn't do it.  Need to log in earlier to read this board


----------



## Pit (May 19, 2006)

Dave 

I believe you're right about the companion ticket, but paragraph 3 of the terms and conditions state:

"The annual fee for the Citi® Platinum Select® / AAdvantage® World MasterCard® and the CitiBusiness® / AAdvantage® MasterCard® is $0 for the first twelve months, $85 and $75 respectively, thereafter."

So, I believe they always waive the first year annual fee (if you signed up for this offer).

At any rate, I think the offer has been discontinued. It was still available this morning, but I just checked and it's been closed.


----------



## AnnieK (May 19, 2006)

Darn! That is something I would have loved to take advantage of, but I had knee surgery yesterday, so was mostly drugged and not online! Even though the site tells you "it's not too late, check out yesterday's deal" when I go back it specifically says that the offer ended at midnight. Bummer.


----------



## Dave M (May 19, 2006)

You can still get the 25,000 miles for only $75 (the annual fee) by taking advantage of the separate offer that's valid through June 30. There's a link at the bottom right of www.aa.com. And as indicated above, if the companion certificate from the expired offer is worth anything, it probably isn't worth much.


----------



## ahmo (Jul 21, 2006)

Has anyone received the free companion certificate?


----------



## catwgirl (Jul 21, 2006)

I haven't received the companion ticket, but my miles have posted and I booked a FF ticket for Puerto Vallarta for next year.  Yahoo!  And thanks again Pat!!  :whoopie:


----------



## grupp (Jul 21, 2006)

ahmo said:
			
		

> Has anyone received the free companion certificate?



I wouldn't get to excited about the companion certificate. If it is similar to the one they gave me several years ago, it is absolutely worthless. 

Gary


----------



## ahmo (Sep 5, 2006)

I received the companion ticket today.    It is valid for L, M, K, V & W class fares.  Which website is recommended to find out what class the fares are?  Thanks.


----------



## Kal (Sep 5, 2006)

Did you realize your ONE YEAR certificate expires long before one year following the May 15 promotion?  So they also have another way of decreasing the value of the companion certificate.  Both passengers must also be booked in the same fare category.


----------



## philemer (Sep 6, 2006)

ahmo said:
			
		

> I received the companion ticket today.    It is valid for L, M, K, V & W class fares.  Which website is recommended to find out what class the fares are?  Thanks.


www.flytalk.com/forums


----------

